# How much water in a dwc?



## Dolci (Feb 6, 2012)

I've read and heard others say just enough for the roots to touch. I'm using 5 gallon buckets with about 3 gallons of water. I change the water weekly and when I do I notice my plants damn near drink it all leaving hardly in the buckets. I'm on week two of flowering and used this amount the whole time. I'm just worried about getting root rot. As of now my roots are massive and white and doing fine. So should I lower the level of water and change more often or leave it alone?


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure what your saying. Aren't you topping off the bucket during the week?


----------



## Illegal Smile (Feb 6, 2012)

I keep water about an inch below the bottom of the netpot and I check the level and adjust it every day.

I don't understand why you would worry about root rot in roots that live in water?


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

I change it weekly. And I'm trying to make sure I won't develop root rot so I'm looking into what might cause it to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

As of now were all good. But if it was to happen I'd like to be able to tackle the problem quickly knowing how it happened. We're starting week 3 of flowering and doing good. Thanks for the replys


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

You don't get root rot because the water is aerated. The roots should be fully submerged.

You don't make the ebst of sense but it sounds like you don't fully understand how DWC growing is done.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Feb 12, 2012)

You need to keep the water at a steady and predetermined level. It is good that they are drinking that much. It is important that you have some good bubble action in each bucket. otherwise, I think you have nothing to worry about. If you want to make sure, add a few tablespoons of regular hydrogen peroxide once or even twice a week.


----------



## burrr (Feb 12, 2012)

You need to add back water and or nutes everyday, and keep it at the correct level. You need to attach some tubing to your buckets, and connect them to an outside the grow bucket. At the outside bucket you can see what your water level is, and by raising it and lowering it you can mix up your nutes in the grow buckets and get your ppm and ph levels.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> You don't get root rot because the water is aerated. The roots should be fully submerged.
> 
> You don't make the ebst of sense but it sounds like you don't fully understand how DWC growing is done.


Never mentioned anything about root rot from aerated. Don't think you read what was wrote! I said I'm trying to keep it from happening. And it makes perfect sense to try to prevent problems b4 they arise, it's called being on top shit.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

burrr said:


> You need to add back water and or nutes everyday, and keep it at the correct level. You need to attach some tubing to your buckets, and connect them to an outside the grow bucket. At the outside bucket you can see what your water level is, and by raising it and lowering it you can mix up your nutes in the grow buckets and get your ppm and ph levels.


Ppm is around 1100 and ph is 5.5 aeration has been going since day 1.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> You need to keep the water at a steady and predetermined level. It is good that they are drinking that much. It is important that you have some good bubble action in each bucket. otherwise, I think you have nothing to worry about. If you want to make sure, add a few tablespoons of regular hydrogen peroxide once or even twice a week.


Thank u sir.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

Dolci said:


> Never mentioned anything about root rot from aerated. Don't think you read what was wrote! I said I'm trying to keep it from happening. And it makes perfect sense to try to prevent problems b4 they arise, it's called being on top shit.


Calling mmebers shits already, you'll go far on this forum 

you are worried about root rot, i told you how to avoid it. If your water is sufficiently aerated you should not expect get root rot


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Calling mmebers shits already, you'll go far on this forum
> 
> you are worried about root rot, i told you how to avoid it. If your water is sufficiently aerated you should not expect get root rot


 I was saying I'm staying on top shit m8 not your a shit, geez


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

it's on top OF shit  don't get annoyed because you don't make sense. On top shit is a different thing to on top _of_ shit


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

Dolci said:


> I've read and heard others say just enough for the roots to touch. I'm using 5 gallon buckets with about 3 gallons of water. I change the water weekly and when I do I notice my plants damn near drink it all leaving hardly in the buckets. I'm on week two of flowering and used this amount the whole time. I'm just worried about getting root rot. As of now my roots are massive and white and doing fine. So should I lower the level of water and change more often or leave it alone?


Dont see anything about having a aeration problem. But thanks


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> it's on top OF shit  don't get annoyed because you don't make sense. On top shit is a different thing to on top _of_ shit


 This is a cannabis site correct so forgive me I FORGOT the of.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 12, 2012)

You forgot it the first time, which i picked up on, and then tried to explain your actual meaning and forgot it the second. Has nothing to do with cannabis. I see what kind of person you must be.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

I the kind that try's to grow the best weed. Didn't know I had a kind but thanks. I'm staying on top OF shit.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm damn iphone.


----------



## wiimb (Feb 12, 2012)

have ou water just under ya net pot through out


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

wiimb said:


> have ou water just under ya net pot through out


 Thank you m8


----------



## wiimb (Feb 12, 2012)

Dolci said:


> Thank you m8


any time m8, look at a few of my threads might help ya


----------



## Dolci (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do. Appreciate the help


----------



## blueberryice (Feb 16, 2012)

And i dont think he was being a dick to you, but like he said i dont think you get DWC yet first off you should never get root rot in a dwc run ever and why do you not have any water left in your bucket at the end of the week or water level should never change ever it stays at the same level at ALL TIMES you need to add water everyday so that it stays at the smae level every time you dont just fill your bucket once a week and just let the damn plant eat it its not a water bowl you keep the water at the same spot all the time and dwc plants dont get root rot maybe the way you are doing things becase reading this i no for a fact that you are not doing this right. why do people just start growing shit when they dont even understand what the hell they are doing. dont worry you wont have to worry about good weed cuz your shit wont be good doing the way you are doing things. you should have been reading for months before ever stating a grow.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow you guys are too much.... Well if it helps, You will want to make sure your water temps are kept under control. If they get to high your roots can experience some problems. Now that being said most people can veg without any problems but run into problems in the flower room as it tends to end up a bit hotter than the veg area. I have been growing for 13 years and I do nothing to address the water temps. My flower tent it at 80deg with lights on so I would assume my water temps are in the same ball park. I say assume because I am lazy and have not bothered to check the temp. I have not had any problems and have been very happy with the results so maybe that's why I have never bothered with all that. Growers in general but mj growers even more so have a way of over-complicating things. Like I said _can be lazy and don't add water to the buckets every day to keep it at a certian blah blah blah... Christ that's so much work_. Hell thats why I went to DWC. I had to muck going on to be watering plants every day and a few times I almost lost plants because I would forget or not have time to water today. For me DWC is as hands off as it gets. I do add water/nutes umm say every week. Just add I dont bother with changing everything each week. I used to be that guy with all the gadgets and obsecing over every little thing. and Now I just let it do its thing.All that other stuff is a waste of time and money imho. If it aint broke dont fix it. Now if I could just please never have spider mites again I will be happy.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 16, 2012)

How the heck do you get spider mites doing dwc??????
Get a bad clone from someone!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 16, 2012)

I think the spider mites were on my Plumerias when I brought some cutting in my tent to experiment. Plus DWC is not the only way I am currently growing. Not sure that matters though as they are not in the medium but rather the on the plants. Nice avitar btw. Eddie is the best band mascot ever!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 16, 2012)

why thanks and yes he is.......

and just wondering because i only do dwc and have never had spider mites is all.....


----------



## doctorD (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope you never get them. It is a fight thats a bitch to win.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 16, 2012)

Hope i dont ever get them either.....


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 10, 2015)

lol this is old but my waters just under my net pot and i swear im having over wattering issues


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 10, 2015)

daloudpack said:


> lol this is old but my waters just under my net pot and i swear im having over wattering issues


Is your water properly aerated? Next thing is if the water level is too high, it's possible to drown the plant.


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 10, 2015)

yea id say so i have around 7 gallons of water in my 6 site dwc sitting about an inch below my netcup with hydroton i have 2 air pumps , pump one is a dual line with 2 12 inch stones pump 2 is a single line with a 10 inch airstone


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 10, 2015)

give me about 10 min ill try to get a pic if my phones charged and of my plant tell me if u think its overwatering im just going by pics on google, and here of overwatering , these are clones and this is my first grow dont be to harsh lol


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 10, 2015)

peice of shit phones too dead for the camera ill puttem up later new growth looks goofy tho dark green with sum yellow patches and leaves look like fake plant leaves almost like thick plastic lol


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 10, 2015)

heres a pic from last night 
since then roots grew about 5 inches and i started feeding this morning


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 10, 2015)

i was top feeding near the stem for a few days before this with light nutes really got my roots to grow fast


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 11, 2015)

the plant on the lefts even worse but a completley different sent of problems i think its just coming out of nute burn or was just starving to death new growth looks green tho but really not growing as fast as the other one and its 5 days older im thinking it was just to small to begin with then as one of the bottom leaves was cannibilzing i cut it off and then it sacrificed other leaves , so i just left the dead ones dangling on this plant and ended up getting new growth at the beginning of it as u can see


----------



## djlucidd (Jul 11, 2015)

I like to have my water 1 inch from the bottom of the net pot. Anything extra is wasted space IMO
Those pics were about 2 weeks apart works for me


----------



## daloudpack (Jul 11, 2015)

yea thats about where im at an inch i just got my tds and ph meter so hopefully i can get everything dialed in right now. i was using a liquid tester with the dropper and was running around 6.3-6.4 i got it at 5.8 now , water temp is 74.7 , week one fox farm feeding 260 ppm and for some reason this pen doesnt have an ec. do i need one as long as i got the ppms


----------



## Garrett Friday (Jan 19, 2018)

Illegal Smile said:


> I keep water about an inch below the bottom of the netpot and I check the level and adjust it every day.
> 
> I don't understand why you would worry about root rot in roots that live in water?


Because of water temp to warm and you get deadly algae that causes root rot.


----------



## Joerice (Feb 28, 2020)

blueberryice said:


> And i dont think he was being a dick to you, but like he said i dont think you get DWC yet first off you should never get root rot in a dwc run ever and why do you not have any water left in your bucket at the end of the week or water level should never change ever it stays at the same level at ALL TIMES you need to add water everyday so that it stays at the smae level every time you dont just fill your bucket once a week and just let the damn plant eat it its not a water bowl you keep the water at the same spot all the time and dwc plants dont get root rot maybe the way you are doing things becase reading this i no for a fact that you are not doing this right. why do people just start growing shit when they dont even understand what the hell they are doing. dont worry you wont have to worry about good weed cuz your shit wont be good doing the way you are doing things. you should have been reading for months before ever stating a grow.


So because some doesn’t understand you have to be a dick? Makes sense


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 28, 2020)

How long are you guys leaving your res before doing a complete change? I do it weekly but it is hard on bites and would prefer to do it every two weeks, I had a problem with algae but got some beneficial bacteria so am thinking I may try to extend to two weeks again?


----------



## icetech (Feb 28, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> How long are you guys leaving your res before doing a complete change? I do it weekly but it is hard on bites and would prefer to do it every two weeks, I had a problem with algae but got some beneficial bacteria so am thinking I may try to extend to two weeks again?


 I generally do it on sunday mornings but i have gone 2-3 weeks before without issue.. just topping up and checking ph nightly.


----------



## Hippieryan (Feb 28, 2020)

So do you try to do it weekly as a habit then?


----------



## icetech (Feb 28, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> So do you try to do it weekly as a habit then?


 yeah... also depends on the plant i have had some strains that just don't give a shit if you take care of them and then others that turn to crap if you say a bad word near them  But sundays i pretty much cook breakfast, then take care of plants then fuck off the rest of the day..

Checking PH nightly was the biggest thing that helped me, i didn't take that seriously enough for a whole year. I think keeping PH good is about the most important thing even over nutes. (buying a apera PH60 pen is easily the best thing i got for growing.. fuck drops)


----------



## bigcountryfab (Apr 3, 2020)

Dolci said:


> I was saying I'm staying on top shit m8 not your a shit, geez


old ass thread but damn dude. You weren't on top of shit if your buckets are getting damn near empty......


----------



## Krakore (Sep 2, 2020)

tip top toker said:


> Calling mmebers shits already, you'll go far on this forum
> 
> you are worried about root rot, i told you how to avoid it. If your water is sufficiently aerated you should not expect get root rot


He didnt call him a shit. He just missed a word i think. The other guy was being a bit rude though


----------

